
Ask HN: Analysis paralysis, can you please suggest a stack to get my MVP going? - paralulzed
Hello everyone,<p>lately, I&#x27;ve been considering starting the SaaS journey. I&#x27;m good at programming but not great since I&#x27;ve been mostly a sysadmin and security auditor for the past two years.<p>Since I&#x27;ve lost touch with the latest trends in web development, the decision regarding what stack and learning materials to use for my MVP has been quite overwhelming.<p>Please HN, help me. I will just use any stack and learning materials you suggest regarding front-end, back-end and database technologies.<p>I was thinking about Flask&#x2F;Django, React&#x2F;Angular and Postgres.<p>Thank you _very much_!
======
jetti
You haven't mentioned what you already know. If you already know a
language/framework (even just a little) just go with that. It will get you up
and running quicker than having to learn new frameworks or languages.

